# Endlers



## pink (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone know what stores sell Endlers?
I've checked the Big Al's in Hamilton and Mississauga but I never see any.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

i know its far, but ive seen some at north york......waiting to go there again myself


----------



## pink (Dec 30, 2012)

iBetta said:


> i know its far, but ive seen some at north york......waiting to go there again myself


If you go, let me know if they still have em and if the quality is good. 
Its a bit of a drive for me, but its worth it for nice looking fish


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

pink said:


> If you go, let me know if they still have em and if the quality is good.
> Its a bit of a drive for me, but its worth it for nice looking fish


oh btw, they`re not exactely 'endlers', just thought u'd want to know. the ones i saw were scarlets, which to my knowledge are hybrids. but they just called them scarlet endlers...so i guess class K?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I recall someone on the forum that breeds pure endlers. Can't recall who. From time to time there is a query for endlers here, and that person's name comes up as reference.

Al.


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

I have lagoa de patos Emdlers black bar


----------



## pink (Dec 30, 2012)

tf_fish said:


> I have lagoa de patos Emdlers black bar


Do you have pictures?


----------



## tf_fish (Aug 5, 2008)

looks like this


----------



## pink (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks tf_fish, pm sent.


----------

